# Ssssssssssssss



## Ravens (Apr 8, 2007)

.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Apr 8, 2007)

JDWiseman said:


> Jolo, West Virginia: About 2 and a half hours south of me. Some of you may have seen this before, but I figure most of you haven't.
> 
> Enjoy.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vMP-CQ_bvSM




They ought to arrest those people for cruelty to animals.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Apr 8, 2007)

It just seems so extraordinarily pagan, like a scene out of Conan the Barbarian.


----------



## Ivan (Apr 8, 2007)

Ah, yes, the snake handlers. Back when I was attending Southwestern Seminary I worked in the Media Library. We had tons of films and one was about the snake handlers. I watched that film quite a few times. I guess I had to see it again and again to really believe people would do such a thing. We also had the old Luther film too, which I watch many times, just to get me pumped up!


----------



## calgal (Apr 8, 2007)

Wow they are so lost!


----------



## turmeric (Apr 8, 2007)

The ancient Greeks had some orgiastic cult that involved snakes...poor critters! They just want to eat a rat and take a snooze, but NOOOO!


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Apr 9, 2007)

I've seen these folks before. On the Animal Planet channel durring a show about snakes.


----------



## CDM (Apr 9, 2007)

JDWiseman said:


> Jolo, West Virginia: About 2 and a half hours south of me. Some of you may have seen this before, but I figure most of you haven't.
> 
> Enjoy.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vMP-CQ_bvSM



There's nothing enjoyable about watching sinners mock God and his Christ.


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Apr 9, 2007)

mangum said:


> There's nothing enjoyable about watching sinners mock God and his Christ.


You have no TV either?


----------



## Ravens (Apr 9, 2007)

Obviously "enjoy" was a bit hyperbolic. It was under "cults" and not "humor" for a reason. I mean its a phenomenon that a lot of people haven't seen, and its not that far away from me (so I certainly don't find it amusing), and thought people might find it of interest.

If its inappropriate or offends you, then have the mods take it down.

Scratch that. I will. Apparently strobe programs are almost satanic too. I'll just keep things I find interesting to myself henceforth.


----------



## Poimen (Apr 9, 2007)

Do all the snakes that are being handled need to be venomous in order for the religion to be genuine?


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Apr 9, 2007)

Poimen said:


> Do all the snakes that are being handled need to be venomous in order for the religion to be genuine?




My understanding of this "church" is that is the point. They take litterally the passage in Mark 16:18 "They shall take up serpents; and if they drink any deadly thing, it shall not hurt them; they shall lay hands on the sick, and they shall recover." They believe it is "proof of their faith" to take up venomous snakes. They have also been know to take arsenic in toxic doses.


----------



## BobVigneault (Apr 9, 2007)

JDWiseman said:


> Obviously "enjoy" was a bit hyperbolic. It was under "cults" and not "humor" for a reason. I mean its a phenomenon that a lot of people haven't seen, and its not that far away from me (so I certainly don't find it amusing), and thought people might find it of interest.
> 
> If its inappropriate or offends you, then have the mods take it down.
> 
> Scratch that. I will. Apparently strobe programs are almost satanic too. I'll just keep things I find interesting to myself henceforth.




I came close to deleting it but because it was posted under Cults and Ivan mentioned this type of video could be found in the media library in his seminary, I decided to leave it. It is informative and helped me to picture how these misguided people go about including snakes in their 'worship' service. Scary but not so uncommon in the 'hollers' down south.


----------



## CDM (Apr 9, 2007)

JDWiseman said:


> Obviously "enjoy" was a bit hyperbolic. It was under "cults" and not "humor" for a reason. I mean its a phenomenon that a lot of people haven't seen, and its not that far away from me (so I certainly don't find it amusing), and thought people might find it of interest.
> 
> If its inappropriate or offends you, then have the mods take it down.
> 
> Scratch that. I will. Apparently strobe programs are almost satanic too. I'll just keep things I find interesting to myself henceforth.



I found it interesting, yes. Although, not _enjoyable_. The clip doesn't "offend" me. All I meant was what I actually wrote. 

Brother, if it offended me or not, it would take a *great* deal more for me to waste my time and tell on you.  This isn't my site nor is it my responsibility.

I didn't mean to come off like I was picking on you. I just stated my opinion of which, under different circumstances, I'm sure you'd agree.  



BobVigneault said:


> I came close to deleting it but because it was posted under Cults and Ivan mentioned this type of video could be found in the media library in his seminary, I decided to leave it. It is informative and helped me to picture how these misguided people go about including snakes in their 'worship' service. Scary but not so uncommon in the 'hollers' down south.


----------



## Ravens (Apr 9, 2007)

I think I just woke up on the wrong side of the cave this morning. I apologize for being snide. 

Take care.


----------



## CDM (Apr 9, 2007)

JDWiseman said:


> I think I just woke up on the wrong side of the cave this morning. I apologize for being snide.
> 
> Take care.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Apr 9, 2007)

pardon my idiosyncracies but the music is nice


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Apr 9, 2007)

Slippery said:


> pardon my idiosyncracies but the music is nice



Sounds kinda like old Rockabilly stuff.


----------

